# is it safe to take ibuprofen and dbol?



## losieloos (Jan 24, 2013)

I need to take ibuprofen because I got such bad pip im sure I hit a vein and nerve in my quad, im taking 50mg of dbol right now, am I killing my liver right now or is it ok to take the meds?


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 24, 2013)

You'll be fine...


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 24, 2013)

You can safely take up to 800 mg of ibuprofen. I did yesterday and I am currently running tren and dbol. Don't overuse ibuprofen it actually increases the chance of heart attack if you have that propensity.  It can also be a little harsh on your stomach. 

On the other hand ibuprofen can actually help BUILD muscle taken post work out. Not only can it reduce soreness, but one study showed an 11% increase in muscle mass when taking (very high doses) ibuprofen.

Tylenol is the one you really want to not use unless you have to. Tylenol can be hell on your liver and kidneys after a while. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 24, 2013)

You did the right thing by asking us first.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks I know, this pip has my leg locked out straight its so painful to put weight on it, it twiches once in a while its swollen as fuck.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 24, 2013)

63Vette said:


> .
> 
> On the other hand ibuprofen can actually help BUILD muscle taken post work out. Not only can it reduce soreness, but one study showed an 11% increase in muscle mass when taking (very high doses) ibuprofen.



Man you learn something new everyday, off to Wally World to stock up !


----------



## g0re (Jan 24, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Thanks I know, this pip has my leg locked out straight its so painful to put weight on it, it twiches once in a while its swollen as fuck.



Damn bro, that's not cool.  What gear are u running??


----------



## losieloos (Jan 24, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Damn bro, that's not cool.  What gear are u running??



I dont think I cant mention them.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 24, 2013)

U can say lab names but no source info


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 24, 2013)

Addition... If its a private source , tey don't like people saying there names


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 24, 2013)

Good question OP thanks for posting this.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

You need to contact them and see what can be done if anything can be done.

Problem with threads like these it makes the source look like shit but 99% of the time it's the person pinning that is doing wrong like an example of a 1st timer on tren a pinning 2ml in 1 spot. Tren A on a 1st timer can suck with .5ml


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 24, 2013)

NSAIDs like Motrin aspirin ibuprofen are taxing to the stomach (ulcers) and kidneys, tyelenol affects the liver, only in single, high doses, or moderate doses for Long uses. That being said, the liver repairs itself quite rapidly.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> You need to contact them and see what can be done if anything can be done.
> 
> Problem with threads like these it makes the source look like shit but 99% of the time it's the person pinning that is doing wrong like an example of a 1st timer on tren a pinning 2ml in 1 spot. Tren A on a 1st timer can suck with .5ml



99% of that time is a little etreme maybe more like 50/50.

I talked to the OP it's not from a hush hush lab and 2 compounds that should not cripple, test and deca but he didn't say if it's E or C.

Next thing to look at is is it the lag only? Does it happen anywhere you pin? Sometimes a quad can be an ass and crippling at least for me I have issues with quads a lot and a lot of people I know do also.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 24, 2013)

Its test e, my first pin was on my left glute, a little pip, 2nd pin was my left virgin quad muscle I got a little pip that went away a couple of day and the pain wasn't bad then my 3rd pin was my right glute I got bad pip then my 3rd pin was in my right virgin quad muscle and ive been laying in bed since yesterday.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Its test e, my first pin was on my left glute, a little pip, 2nd pin was my left virgin quad muscle I got a little pip that went away a couple of day and the pain wasn't bad then my 3rd pin was my right glute I got bad pip then my 3rd pin was in my right virgin quad muscle and ive been laying in bed since yesterday.



This is just a thought not a fact but if all was good at one point maybe your gear is crashing which I don't see happening with test e and deca but something is off.

You could have pinned cold, rough, fast or anything like that that will also cause pip and more so to a new person.


----------



## g0re (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been getting pretty bad pip from test e as well.  Prop and TNE from the same lab does not hurt at all, just a little discomfort during pinning and that's it.

I've also used a different labs test cyp with no pip either

Not sure what it is about the test e, but damn does it make my ass sore for a good 3-4 days.  Even worse in my quads.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 24, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Its test e, my first pin was on my left glute, a little pip, 2nd pin was my left virgin quad muscle I got a little pip that went away a couple of day and the pain wasn't bad then my 3rd pin was my right glute I got bad pip then my 3rd pin was in my right virgin quad muscle and ive been laying in bed since yesterday.



quads can definitely be a bitch .  ever pinned your delts?  i haven't pinned either of my quads in quiet some time.  delts are where it's at dude. by far my favorite injection site.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> quads can definitely be a bitch .  ever pinned your delts?  i haven't pinned either of my quads in quiet some time.  delts are where it's at dude. by far my favorite injection site.



I pined Tren A in one quad TNE in the other and am back at the gym since a 2 month recovery from surgeries. Talk about being fucked up bro I have rigamortis in both legs from training them 2x this week and the injections I failed on going to fast pinning.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 24, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I pined Tren A in one quad TNE in the other and am back at the gym since a 2 month recovery from surgeries. Talk about being fucked up bro I have rigamortis in both legs from training them 2x this week and the injections I failed on going to fast pinning.



Glad to hear you're back in the gym brotha.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> Glad to hear you're back in the gym brotha.


Real humble start with squat's it's like I lost 100lb's in 6 weeks.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 24, 2013)

Where I live at the temp just dropped dramatically and I keep my stash in my tool chest in the garage which the room temp is like 75 degrees but now its freezing when I go in there its 12 degrees outside right now and like 40 in my garage, I brought my stash inside last week.my next pin is this Saturday ill see how it goes now that its in a much warmer place.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 24, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Real humble start with squat's it's like I lost 100lb's in 6 weeks.



you'll be back on track in no time man.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Where I live at the temp just dropped dramatically and I keep my stash in my tool chest in the garage which the room temp is like 75 degrees but now its freezing when I go in there its 12 degrees outside right now and like 40 in my garage, I brought my stash inside last week.my next pin is this Saturday ill see how it goes now that its in a much warmer place.



That's you issue right there bro!

You need to talk to the source for advice on getting that back up, your going to need to heat it but listen to them only!

It's crashed bro IMO and will soon start to form crystals in the vials.

This is what I meant by these threads hurt sources, a new person dose something like this and doesn't give full detail just complains then it takes a person like me to drag the truth or season out of the story.

Too many sources are too quick to either just reship or lash out, if I were a source I would do neither I would make the whole story surface unless it's several clients complaining.


----------



## g0re (Jan 24, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Where I live at the temp just dropped dramatically and I keep my stash in my tool chest in the garage which the room temp is like 75 degrees but now its freezing when I go in there its 12 degrees outside right now and like 40 in my garage, I brought my stash inside last week.my next pin is this Saturday ill see how it goes now that its in a much warmer place.



Make sure you warm that gear up before you draw it.

I throw and inch or two of water in a coffee mug, nuke it for a minute or two, put the vials in the water for like 3 mins while your getting everything else ready.

Makes a big difference when the gear is nice and warm.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2013)

Crash gear fucking hurts real bad I pinned a lot of crash TNE once leading into a Powerlifting meet and was cripple for about 2 weeks maybe longer.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok I will thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 25, 2013)

the gear being crashed is a possibility but you are also injecting into virgin muscle. I have kept a few bottles in my garage for a few weeks at that 10 degrees or colder. I forgot it out there. One pin night one of my vials ran empty and I remembered I had those...I went to the garage and got them...popped the cap...drew up...pinned. I didnt even wait for the gear to warm up. It wasnt crashed so no big deal. At the beginning of all my cycles my quads take a massive beating for about 4 weeks. Beat so bad that I cant walk and people ask me whats wrong with my leg. I mean when I walk  my leg will just give out. Thats virgin muscle and you will never hear me complain about that. I had to wait a year off gear...that was a terrible year...I fuckin prayed for crippled legs every night...so when you complain about your crippled leg just remember there are guys out there wishing they could feel that pain.

PIP = Pussys in Pain


----------

